# ISO dxf file for bow press fingers



## winjeff2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

im looking for a dxf file for the fingers like on the ez green press I have a plazma table to cut them out and can make them very cheap for anyone interested.. or the overall length of them I can draw them out on 2d/3d design program.thanks for any help or advice.


----------



## bowbender300 (Feb 3, 2010)

View attachment press fingers.pdf


----------



## winjeff2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

thanks so very much bowbender300 im going to be making these for people who want to make there own press if u want a set its on me shipping and all no sure what im going to cut them out of but prob stainless or plate also any color you prefer?


----------



## MikeUSNRet (May 26, 2014)

Can't see which dxf this is on my tablet. Same as the drawing in another thread? Would love a set of fingers but wouldn't feel right unless there were some compensation your way


----------



## winjeff2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

absolutely not in that case consider them a gift and pm me you addy so I can get them out when I get them finished thanks again...one acher to another archer..


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## tjb393 (Jan 2, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

on the finger file Bowbender sent ,the hole on the bottom fits my LCA perfectly, any chance of getting a straight set like the pic with just a hook on the top?

this is the style used for beyond parallel at the PSE customer service department. works a treat.


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

the dove tail is not needed, just a flat base like the drawing above with this shape finger.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

Be careful I made several sets for guys on here and in no time had lawyers crawling up my A&$


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

orarcher said:


> Be careful I made several sets for guys on here and in no time had lawyers crawling up my A&$


Why? Because of the design or accidents?


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

Pysiek said:


> Why? Because of the design or accidents?


Interested too. making fingers has been the one step that's kept me settled on buy a press vs making one.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Found a US Patent on the press and fingers: Patent #US7644708 Compound bow press with adaptable limb end fingers
Looks like the guy from Last Chance Archery is holding the patent


----------



## MikeUSNRet (May 26, 2014)

PM has been sent


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

Poor Ole Leon """" will have some more temper tamp and send you emails 
calling you a crook and a low life for those are his little fingers and he will cherish 
them until the Patent has run out !!!! 

yes i got a email from you know who 

in the mean time back on the farm the corn is looking good 
bucks are in velvet and folks are still making those little fingers 
for their DIY presses 

TS2


----------



## winjeff2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

well I could care less first off im changing the design bc the finger tips are to narrow and stress crack and break.and sorry for the confusion but these are not free and in no way shape or form will I be responable for any injury order these at you own risk in no way shall I be responable for any injurys.


----------



## winjeff2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

ok im not sure where everything got mixed up but I am not giving these away I was talking to mikeusnret on this page lol sorry for the mix up they arnt free.........


----------



## MikeUSNRet (May 26, 2014)

winjeff2012 said:


> thanks so very much bowbender300 im going to be making these for people who want to make there own press if u want a set its on me shipping and all no sure what im going to cut them out of but prob stainless or plate also any color you prefer?


I can see where the confusion occurs but your wording in post #3 quoted above it does imply free. 

I am still interested in a set at a reasonable cost and thank you for making fingers of your design available

Mike


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

TargetShooter2 said:


> Poor Ole Leon """" will have some more temper tamp and send you emails
> calling you a crook and a low life for those are his little fingers and he will cherish
> them until the Patent has run out !!!!
> 
> ...


To the op...... This scenerio is played out here couple times every year since I have joined.
Do a simple search on the subject here on AT. You will see the **** storm headed your way from Leaon Pittman (aka archerynutt) and his followers who are always watching this DIY Forum.
Best of luck moving these little fingers. I would to see someone break through.
:deadhorse


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

The ones I made worked great and were a bit different BUT if you make a finger even remotely close to the original on the last chance press you will be violating the patent period.


----------



## silhouette13 (Feb 26, 2007)

silhouette13 said:


> View attachment 2000399
> 
> 
> on the finger file Bowbender sent ,the hole on the bottom fits my LCA perfectly, any chance of getting a straight set like the pic with just a hook on the top?
> ...


i would still be interested in a set similar to this, could even be just a block with a lip on top and a hole through the bottom.


----------



## glrjola4 (Feb 2, 2006)

can i get the fingers plans in AUTOCAD format file ??? 
if anyone has it.. pls send me to [email protected]
thanks a lot


----------



## winjeff2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

ok guys&gals im about caught up and getting ready to ship im going to send everyone that wrote me a pm a msg for payment when there readey thanks...


----------



## maddawg0517 (Nov 17, 2010)

autocad 2010 dwg and dxf files of a set of bowfingers


----------



## maddawg0517 (Nov 17, 2010)

another set similar to what a couple guys requested


----------



## winjeff2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

closed


----------



## winjeff2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

close thread


----------



## winjeff2012 (Oct 1, 2012)

closed admin


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Must have got the memmo. I was going to ask about a price....


----------

